# 2007 Versa Tail Light Replacement



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

My left rear stop light has gone out and I need to remove the cover so I can replace the bulb. Naturally, Nissan doesn't describe how to remove the light cover in the owners manual and hasn't replied to my requests on how to do this. I'd really appreciate if someone would share the knowledge on how to do this...before I get a ticket!. Thanks.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

its behind the carpet in your trunk just pop off the caps and u`ll see how to replace them... or go here 
http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/2007-Nissan-Versa.pdf


----------



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks. The caps were easily removed. The nuts required a 10mm long socket (magnetized-not much room for fingers on the lower nut) and a boxed wrench for the upper. Once removed the whole assembly works loose and the bulb is easily removed. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dennis53 (Sep 4, 2008)

*2007 Tail light Replacement*

I'm trying to replace the tail light in my son's Versa. There is a small access panel near the light but too small to access the light. I have removed 4 flat, round retainers for the panel but it is not coming loose. Any ideas on what I need to do, really can't believe it should be this difficult. Thanks


----------



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

*Versa Taillight Replacement*

You have to pop two square panels inside the trunk behind the lights. Once you do that you need to remove two screws. I suggest you magnetize your screwdriver as one of the panels is small and you can't reach your hand into the space. The whole taillight panle should come off and you can replace the light. Nissan did not make this very simple and they don't cover it in the owners manual. If I can do it you can do it. Good luck.


----------



## brownl21 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Removing Taillight Assembly*

After I removed the two hex nuts as described in the other posts the lens assembly took quit alot of force to remove; I cracked mine. It has to be pulled towards the rear of the car and it will come off but there is one of those plastic clips on it in the center so it has to be pulled on pretty good. I cracked mine because I wasn't sure which way it had to be removed. Don't pry on it with anything just use your hands.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

As much as everyone seems to hate us, this is the kind of thing a dealership is for. Newer cars are fragile, and almost every light assembly comes out differently. I use the hell out of my plastic wedges for stuff like this, and I rarely break anything. It takes a fair bit of experience to know the difference between just enough and too much force.


----------



## tsasnett (Jul 4, 2009)

*Force Required on Studs*

FYI...The easiest way to get the lamp assembly off is to press on the studs. Make sure to push it off rather than pull.


----------



## versa07 (Jul 11, 2009)

I wanted to thank all that posted here. You guys saved me the $50 that my Nissan service department wanted to charge me to install the $1 and change bulb for my brake light. As mentioned, it was not easy. I don't know why they make it that hard. Anyway, the key for me was to have a telescoping magnet so the nuts did not disappear inside the panel. Also, tapping the studs alone was not enough. I had to shimmy near the back and make sure I pushed the side of the assembly straight back, no prying sideways. It took awhile but it finally came loose. You'll see why it doesn't slide back easy when it is off and you see that it is secured in 3 more places.


----------



## paulbunt (Jul 22, 2009)

*tail light tool*

the dealer told me there was a special tool to release the clip and allow the light to slide back
the service manager replaced my for free the first time.


----------



## carcrazy4 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Replacing Tail Light for 2007 Versa*

The postings on this site were terrific and helped me save my son ( a college student) $54.00. Cost of bulb and labor. Here is what I learned. Obviously you know that in order to replace one little bulb you have to remove the tailight assembly. In the hatch there are two little covers that house the screws on 10mm nuts that hold the assembly onto the vehicle. The upper screw is pretty easy to get to and remove with a 10mm wrench. The lower nut needs to be removed with care or it will drop into the housing. I did not have a magnitized wrench or socket wrench. I used a 10mm extended length socket wrench and was able to place a magnet under the nut as it was removed and it captured the nut perfectly. Now the trick was to remove the light assmbly without wedging it out unevenly or prying it and cracking the assembly or lens. I read on a different site a unique method and it worked perfectly. I placed my dog's nylon lesh bethind the upper corner (that wraps around the rear quarter panel) and ran the lesh down to the lower corner of the light asembly, then held the two ends of the lesh with one hand and tugged slightly. It created even pressure and the entire assembly detached perfectly. I then replaced the bulb and checked to make sure it worked and then replaced the light assembly. Again the upper screw and nut were easy to install. For the lower one I loaded the nut into the 10mm socket wrench, placed the magent under the screw in case it fell and reapplied the nut. The whole process took no more than 15 minutes start to finish. Thanks for all the help. I hope this added advice helps the next person.


----------



## firehorse1124 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just replaced both brake lights, magnitized socket prevented loss of lower screw. Using wooden dowel pushed on lower bolt and right light assembly slide straight back, the left side reqired a little more force along with pulling upper corner(that wraps around the rear quarter panel) straight back. Replaced the bulbs with sylvania 7528, $5 for package of two, and notice one was brighter than the other, reversed the dimmer bulb in the socket and both light were of equal brightness. The key to the whole proceedure is to make sure you pull the light assembly straight back.


----------



## owac (Apr 20, 2010)

I really appreciated everyone's advice. I'd like to add some thoughts from the completely novice perspective. This was my first time ever attempting the bulb changing process for my tail lights, and I noted several things. First, yes you must unscrew the nuts, I did it with a wrench and that was it. You do have to be careful of dropping the nut down inside, but like they said a magnet would work just as well, or the first time I tried I used tape, the rest the time I just hoped they didn't fall down in. 

I had to replace bulbs on both sides for my break lights, because replacing just one didn't fix the problem of the light brightening when the break is pressed (they were both burnt out anyway), but because they are a combo type light, both must be working. Also, at first I was unclear as to whether or not I was supposed to get the lights from the inside, or actually take the lens cover off from outside the car. The lens cover is the red reflective thing on the outside that houses your turn signal/reverse/stop lights, and has to be jimmied off. My drivers side one was ridiculously hard to get off, but the passenger side one took me much less time. The most valuable info I think I got was using a leash, or in my case, a very thin rope to assist in pulling off the cover evenly. I found light tapping with the rubber end of my pliers on the bolts themselves didn't do anything, and the rope was the main thing that worked. I also very lightly loosened the edges with a flat head screw driver around the outside of the lens cover. When you're all done, just make sure you line everything up as far as the bolts in the holes, and that the wires that go thru the hole by the upper bolt and nut area, and are surrounded by a rubber gromet, need to be securely re-inserted if it came loose during the process. Don't forget to screw the nuts back on after its all said and done and you have tapped the taillight lens cover back in place.

Also the other valuable info I got was to check the lights before putting it back together, where as I probably would have done that, that tidbit of info saved me a lot of time if I hadn't. 

I agree with the other post too, if I can do it, you can too!! And while I love being able to go to the dealer, the $60 I would have been charged was just not feasible, and I must admit a great sense of satisfaction comes along with doing it yourself when you can. Good luck to all who attempt it!!


----------



## suelacourse (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the help - I replaced my brake light without breaking anything. A couple of suggestions. First, when removing the nuts from inside the trunk, if you don't have a magnetized wrench try cutting a cardboard toilet paper tube in half lengthwise and sticking it in the opening under the bolt. If you drop the nut it will fall on the tube and roll into the trunk instead of getting hopelessly lost.
Second, it became very clear how to remove the lens assembly AFTER I took it off and could see the retaining clip. Here's the key: there's a retaining tab inside the skinny part of the assembly closest to the front of the car. The tab is attached to the body of the car and is C shaped with the opening facing the rear of the car. The lens assembly has a plastic dowel with a flange on the end that slides into/out of the C tab. The front of the assembly has to be slid staight back toward the rear of the car to slide this dowel out of the C tab and free up the assembly. If you pull the front of the lens assembly out or force it in any direction other than straight toward the back of the car something will break. It may even help to push the front part of the assembly INTO the car to loosen it up from the tab so you can slide it back. Hope this helps someone!!


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm pretty sure you can find a DIY on youtube. since theres everything on youtube nowadays!


________
Tail Lights


----------



## onid_a (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the tips. It worked! 

I'm a visual person and as practice using a new video creation software for work, I decided to make a video of the process using still pictures and "Text-to-speech" audio.

Check it out here: 




I've run into another issue with the brightness of the lights. 

In particular, when the headlights are on, and the brake lights go on (so the car behind me can see me), the driver side light is brighter. But when I actually put on the brakes, the passenger side light is brighter. 

Just in case, I changed both light bulbs (driver & passenger), but I still have the same issue. 

Any idea why?


----------



## daviidwilson (Nov 4, 2010)

owac said:


> I really appreciated everyone's advice. I'd like to add some thoughts from the completely novice perspective. This was my first time ever attempting the bulb changing process for my tail lights, and I noted several things. First, yes you must unscrew the nuts, I did it with a wrench and that was it. You do have to be careful of dropping the nut down inside, but like they said a magnet would work just as well, or the first time I tried I used tape, the rest the time I just hoped they didn't fall down in.
> 
> I had to replace bulbs on both sides for my break lights, because replacing just one didn't fix the problem of the light brightening when the break is pressed (they were both burnt out anyway), but because they are a combo type light, both must be working. Also, at first I was unclear as to whether or not I was supposed to get the lights from the inside, or actually take the lens cover off from outside the car. The lens cover is the red reflective thing on the outside that houses your turn signal/reverse/stop lights, and has to be jimmied off. My drivers side one was ridiculously hard to get off, but the passenger side one took me much less time. The most valuable info I think I got was using a leash, or in my case, a very thin rope to assist in pulling off the cover evenly. I found light tapping with the rubber end of my pliers on the bolts themselves didn't do anything, and the rope was the main thing that worked. I also very lightly loosened the edges with a flat head screw driver around the outside of the lens cover. When you're all done, just make sure you line everything up as far as the bolts in the holes, and that the wires that go thru the hole by the upper bolt and nut area, and are surrounded by a rubber gromet, need to be securely re-inserted if it came loose during the process. Don't forget to screw the nuts back on after its all said and done and you have tapped the taillight lens cover back in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone for the help - I replaced my brake light without breaking anything. A couple of suggestions. First, when removing the nuts from inside the trunk, if you don't have a magnetized wrench try cutting a cardboard toilet paper tube in half lengthwise and sticking it in the opening under the bolt. If you drop the nut it will fall on the tube and roll into the trunk instead of getting hopelessly lost.
Second, it became very clear how to remove the lens assembly AFTER I took it off and could see the retaining clip. Here's the key: there's a retaining tab inside the skinny part of the assembly closest to the front of the car


----------



## schuh (Apr 28, 2011)

*Just Finished*

Just finished changing out my taillight and the help from this forum was invaluable!

I would like to add a few ideas that helped me:

1. back off the nuts but don't remove them yet. Give the one closest to the car center a rap with a hammer and punch (socket extension works good). Get a flat steel bar or large chisel, place one end on the other stud and rap with hammer on the bar while holding the outer end (just a method to push on the stud because there's not room to do it directly). This loosens the lens and makes it easier to remove. Now finish removing nuts and pull rearward on the frontmost part of the lens (I just used the friction of my hand against the side of the lens) while GENTLY prying the rear part (near the rubber trunk seal) straight back. BAM, slips off easy as pie ;o)

2. If you don't have a magnetic 10 mm socket, coat the nuts with grease or weinerschlider (german for vaseline) and coat the inside of the socket. Nuts will stick to grease and not fall inside. (I liked the toilet roll idea but didn't have one handy).

Took me about 15 minutes total.

BTW also had to change out the taillight bulb in my 2001 Chevy S10. Took about 2 minutes including removing the lens........ahhhhhh, progress!

Cheers
schuh


----------



## Inkswitch (Jul 9, 2011)

My left tail light is out, right tail light works, both brake lights work. I have replaced the bulb, even though the old one looked fine. I have checked the fuse. Still does not work. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## hellopaul (Dec 29, 2011)

I had the same problems trying to remove the tail light assembly. I followed the recommendation to wrap my dog lead (nylon retractable tape kind of lead/leash) around the light and pull it back. I'd previously tried all sorts of pushing, pulling and wiggling (always straight back) but it did not budge one millimeter.

Just to clarify - after removing the two nuts, I hooked the leash around the frontmost, pointy part of the light, then threaded the leash along and into the gap along the _lower_ edge of the light towards the back of the car. While an assistant pushed the pointy end of the light back, ensuring it did not move sideways, I pulled backwards on the leash, and off it popped. I was only pulling in short tugs; I did not want to yank the thing off so far that it would snap the wires!

Finally, a huge :wtf: to Nissan for designing and manufacturing something so piss-poorly! It's often the small stuff like this that can really put you off a car, especially one as mundane as the Versa!


----------

